# Topics > Books >  "Surviving AI: The promise and peril of artificial intelligence", Calum Chace, 2015

## Airicist

Author - Calum Chace

"Surviving AI: The promise and peril of artificial intelligence" on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Surviving AI - A tale of two singularities

Published on Sep 16, 2015




> Artificial intelligence is our most powerful technology, and in the coming decades it will change everything in our lives. If we get it right it will make humans almost godlike. If we get it wrong... well, extinction is not the worst possible outcome. 
> 
> This London Futurists event features author Calum Chace, sharing insights from his recently published book "Surviving AI", and taking part in a conversation with the audience.
> 
> Calum is introduced and interviewed by Kenneth Cukier, Data Editor at The Economist.
> 
> The meeting was chaired by David Wood. The camera was operated by Barend Botha.
> 
> For more details of the event, see
> "Surviving AI: The promise and peril of artificial intelligence"

----------


## Airicist

Calum Chace on Surviving AI

Published on Feb 12, 2016




> “AI is coming and it could be the best or the worst thing” was Calum Chace‘s message at the end of my first interview with him. Since then Chace has written a non-fiction book on Surviving AI and, given that it is a matter of the survival of our species, I thought it is worthy of a follow up discussion on the topic.
> 
> During our 1 hour conversation with Calum Chace we cover a variety of interesting topics such as: Surviving AI and why it is a companion book to Pandora’s Brain; writing fiction vs non-fiction; the digital divide, technological unemployment, universal income and the economic singularity; the importance of luck and our ignorance of those who have saved the world; the term Singularity, Bostrom’s Superintelligence and Barrat‘s Our Final Invention; the number of AI security experts; the future of capitalism…

----------

